# Need software to paint house online



## sammytech2001

most of my customer like to see the color of there house in screen before other for the colour i need a very good software that help me in this direction.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Most major paint manufacturers have these on their website. You can also purchase/download versions for your own PC. I use BM software for sales occasionally. 

BM Personal Color Viewer

SW Color Visualizer


----------



## nEighter

does that color visualizer cost? I know the BM does.


----------



## ProWallGuy

If you have a good relationship with your rep, tell him to give you one. I did.
Plus, I think the BM one sold in my store for around $15.


----------



## sammytech2001

*Paint house software*

Any one with CBN Selector 3 software Code
or colur syle studio software code. This software Re-color photos of house exterior or interior


----------



## TooledUp

sammytech2001 said:


> Any one with CBN Selector 3 software Code
> or colur syle studio software code. This software Re-color photos of house exterior or interior


That would be illegal :whistling2:


----------

